
Hackers dump data for 2.3M Patreon users online - wymy
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/2/9439077/patreon-hack-user-database-2-million-users
======
sigmar
>Patreon revealed earlier this week that it had recently been hacked,
compromising the email addresses, usernames, and shipping addresses of its
users.

Were passwords not breached? Or is it just that they haven't publicly released
the passwords from the breach?

~~~
21echoes
passwords were leaked, but were per-user salted & 12-round bcrypted, so there
has not been a mass password breach. with significant computing power and weak
enough passwords, obviously some passwords that are extensively targeted (say,
a famous or infamous creator) will be compromised in the coming weeks &
months. which, of course, is why the initial announcement suggested all users
change their passwords as a precaution.

